# sharp focus



## photobug (May 16, 2004)

Unfortunately the sharp focus is in the wrong spot. Nice flower pot & water drops, eh?


----------



## karissa (May 17, 2004)

nice colors however


----------



## photong (May 17, 2004)

I might be stupid enouhg to say I like it 

If the focus was on the flower (dafodil right? cant spell it), then the things in the BG would prolly be distracting 

I saw the flowers right away anyway.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 17, 2004)

Love that auto focus  , have deleted a lot like this myself


----------

